# Economical Light Bulbs!



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.payless-4-lighting.com

It might be hard for some individuals to navigate Stu's website, but once you have an idea regarding what you're looking for THIS IS THE BEST PLACE to replace your old t5 bulbs.

After testing my replacements for 6 t5 fixtures I can say he has some awesome deals and great prices. You might second guess a bulb that costs $2.00, but they work fairly well. 

::Note:: there might be better k rating bulbs offered at other companies. 
::Remember to check your Kelvin values::

He has some great replacements! I grabbed about 20 bulbs off him, shipping ran about $30.00 or so. $90.00 order or so.

WELL WORTH IT. Help support Stu!

I'm not getting paid by him, I just think the bulbs are an awesome deal. You can purchase by the bulb, you can purchase by the case. He shipped them very well, and I got a few fixtures up and running again. 

If you choose to order through him, just mention I sent you!

-Gordon


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Not bad prices at all!! wow!!!


----------



## watercage (Oct 12, 2009)

Bookmarked.

Just paid $22/bulb for Aqua Media 6500K T5, will shop here next time around.


----------

